# wild mouse



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Has anyone ever caught a wild mouse? If you had what would you do with it? :? 
Is it okay to keep them?
Or can you give them to RSPCA, but what do they do with it, put it to sleep? :shock: :| 
Just something I was pondering. :roll:


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Only once, before I kept mice myself. I released it a few hundred feet from the house.

Wild mice are likely to carry disease - I woudn't let one anywhere near my stock.

Paul


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it would be wrong to keep one and imagine the stress would kill it. I used to live in a scabby flat which had a big mouse problem and we used to be able to catch the young ones which were fresh out of the nest as they had no fear. We used to take them a good distance away and let them go in a wood. There is a certain distance away you have to take them or they can find their way back.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Yer I completly forgot about the stress level thing! And I didn't realise they carried diseases  I mean I knew they were
dirty, but didnt know about that. :|


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

They're not dirty, they are just exposed to a lot of things our domestic mice aren't. They can give anything they have to your other mice and even other pets too depending on what it is (e.g. mites). However in this country there isn't anything to worry about them giving to humans. I think it's two miles or more away that you have to release them so that they can't find their way back?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive got one.My dog caught it. It was a tiny baby .It never bit me despite it's injured leg and obvious terror.I've still got it,an adult doe now.It's just as tame as the others and a good illustration of what selective breeding can achieve.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

My dad found one in the kitchen!!! So he set a little trap where he half balanced a kitchen roll tube over the surfaces with a blob of cheese in it. Then when the mouse goes in the tube it rolls down the surface (inside the tube) and then the watchman (my dad!) ran and picked up the tube and put it in a big washind up tub!!

He didn't want us to feed it so me and my mum fed it sneaky bits of cheese (  ) Surprisingly it wasn't too timid and i could get right up close to it to feed it the cheese! But When i got back from school my dad had released at the local park 

Had we kept him, I would have called him Nell, I like the name nell.

I don't know if it was a boy or a girl...


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

We had a run in with a wild mouse a while back, a guy phoned us and asked if we would we take on wild mice because hes dad had found a mum and 4 pups and was going to hit them with a shovel. We agreed to collect them and we released them in our nearby woodland.

The mum was very jumpy and scared, she was running like mad when we collected her so it was best to let them go as soon as possible after we checked her and the pups.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

wow sarahc you've got one!  
I suppose yours got used to being caged as it was a baby? 
thats so sweet. plus with an injured leg it wouldn't have survived in the wild, maybe?


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I had a wild baby mouse once, he was so small and cold when my mate found him and brought him to me, so I kept him, never handled him and fed him up on food and lactol, he soon grew up fast and become very healthy, then when I knew he was ready I took him up to mouse heaven (chasewater by us where loads of wild mice live) and released him. Because we never handled him he was still wild so it made the release very easy.


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup have had dealing with wild mice when the cats have brought them in and I have got them off the cat and if no puncture marks and seems lively I will go to the field and release it to prevent extra stress. If the mouse is shocked I will put in a box for a few hours check it and then if ok release the mouse in the field.
Alot do die of shock. Vets will deal with them alot get put to sleep depending on their injuries, we have taken ones to the vets if they have been in a state and need putting to sleep. 
Gosh sarahc bless how cute.


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

I had a wild mouse.... a wee baby that my OH found in the outhouse AFTER he had cleared it out and took everything to the tip. It was about 5-7 days old.....tiny bit of velvet hair , no eyes, no ears and extremely cold.

I won't bore you with all the details but I hand reared this little guy for 3 weeks and then one day he just died. He was sort of weaned and eating food and drinking from the bottle so I don't know what happened. I was heartbroken. I had invested so much of my time and energy into him and my heart was totally his. He used to run to the top of the nest to greet me when I went into the room. So tame and friendly. Even my OH was upset when he died.

This little wild mouse lead me to Cait who got me 3 mice and then the whole thing exploded into about 30 mice :lol:

Enjoy the pics of my gorgeous 'little man' ..... although I actually never knew if he was he or a she :lol:

Couple of days after we got him...









Enjoying his porridge..... all stuck up !!!









He captured my heart competely. I miss him every day


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

SOO ADORABLE!! :love
the cutest thing ever! 
thats such a shame and you so well!
I love the porridge picture :lol:


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

I love the porridge picture too but it makes me cry everytime I look at it


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I forgot about this thread,you did very well to grow such a tiny baby on.I've reared lots of orphans but even when there is nothing apparently wrong most die and it is very upsetting,still there is the odd success .I reared a crow last year and although that was a good result you then are left with the worry of will they or wont they make it alone.I didn't release the mouse because I keep poison down at all times and to dump it in unfamiliar surroundings would I think have doomed it.I'll have to put a picture up,it has very beady eyes,a good coat and is in fact very much like a dutch mouse in conformation.cobby.


----------

